
Gene-Hacking Mosquitoes to Be Infertile Backfired Spectacularly - known
https://futurism.com/the-byte/gene-hack-mosquitoes-backfiring
======
sigmaprimus
This is very unfortunate, I will admit when I read about this project it
seemed like a good idea. Now with 20/20 hindsight it is almost the exact same
premise that Jurasic Park had...LIFE WILL ALWAYS FIND A WAY!!!

------
anotheryou
How did they not see that coming?

edit: Here are details on how they tried to avoid it
[https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/controlling-
mosquito...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/controlling-mosquitos-
with-a-gene-drive-that-makes-females-infertile/)

